# New work setup



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Well i can only drink about three coffee's a day, so it might take a while to master my first lever, but it gets me away from my desk for a while.









Hopefully a step up (or sideways) from the Aeropress and Anfim Super Best.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Like the health and safety signage!


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Should say 'Caution only I can use!'


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Missy said:


> Like the health and safety signage!


I thought I should warn my colleagues, as I don't want my manager telling me I cant have it because some numpty has burnt themselves.

I will get a red marker tomorrow to go round the edges as well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MooMaa said:


> I thought I should warn my colleagues, as I don't want my manager telling me I cant have it because some numpty has burnt themselves.
> 
> I will get a red marker tomorrow to go round the edges as well.


Add in "and it makes disgusting coffee" to keep them well away.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Dubman said:


> Should say 'Caution only I can use!'


I have told my colleagues to keep their hands off as they can't afford the replacement element if they burn it out.

And they can use the Anfim for their french press's.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Missy said:


> Add in "and it makes disgusting coffee" to keep them well away.


Unfortunately they have tasted the good stuff at my place, so unfortunately I don't think I can get away with that.


----------

